# Zenith Sporto



## alebatti

Does anyone have some informations on the Zenith watch line called Sporto?
I didnt find any info on internet.
Thank you


----------



## Tony C.

With respect, either you are inexperienced in searching the 'net, or you need to try a bit harder. When the phrase "Zenith Sporto" is entered in a Google search, there are over 13,000 results returned! You will find plenty of information using that simple search.

Also, you will find a good deal of info by searching this very forum for "Sporto"!

Regards,

Tony C.


----------



## alebatti

perhaps i was not clear. I cant find informations regarding this line as reason of name, period of time in which this line firstly appeared, etc. I can find only details on some Sporto watches, but nothing regarding the whole line.


----------



## Tony C.

The Sporto line seems to have originated sometime in the late '40s (based on the style of the early dials and cases), though Manfred Rossler's book suggests that the model was introduced in the 1950s. They were powered by hand-wind movements until the '60s, at which point the new "AutoSporto" were powered by automatic movements.

A variety of good quality movements were used in the Sportos, including some 28,800 hi-beat autos in the '70s.

The model was apparently marketed as being particularly resistant to shock, moisture, dust, and magnetic fields. This was similar to marketing used by other brands to promote their "sports" watches (e.g. the IWC Yacht Club, etc.), though Zenith appears to have been one of the earlier proponents of such watches. They were also trumpeted as being 100% manufactured in-house by Zenith.

I only own one, an unusual, and particularly elegant example from the '50s. As you can see in the movement shot, they sometimes featured a plastic cap over the movement, which was designed to help keep dust, moisture and humidity at bay.


----------



## alebatti

i found a very similar watch (but with steel dial) in the shop here round the corner.
Unfortunatelly I dont know the price in market for comparing to it!


----------



## sempervivens

> The Sporto line seems to have originated sometime in the late '40s (based on the style of the early dials and cases), though Manfred Rossler's book suggests that the model was introduced in the 1950s. They were powered by hand-wind movements until the '60s, at which point the new "AutoSporto" were powered by automatic movements.
> 
> A variety of good quality movements were used in the Sportos, including some 28,800 hi-beat autos in the '70s.
> 
> The model was apparently marketed as being particularly resistant to shock, moisture, dust, and magnetic fields. This was similar to marketing used by other brands to promote their "sports" watches (e.g. the IWC Yacht Club, etc.), though Zenith appears to have been one of the earlier proponents of such watches. They were also trumpeted as being 100% manufactured in-house by Zenith.
> 
> I only own one, an unusual, and particularly elegant example from the '50s. As you can see in the movement shot, they sometimes featured a plastic cap over the movement, which was designed to help keep dust, moisture and humidity at bay.


Interesting question and reply here. (BTW : is that black dial original ?)

So the main era for the Sporto's were the 1950's, then the Sporto lost terrain to the AutoSport's in the 1960's, and ended in the 1970's.

The "autoSport" model being the automatic version of the "Sporto" (though the name of the model is "AutoSport" - not "AutoSporto").

It seems to me that the 'Sporto' line of watches was discontinued altogether in favour of the new "Defy" line in the 1970's. 
Certainly both names co-existed for some time, but it seems to me that the Sporto line was phased out around the time when the Defy line began (in 1970).

There are Sporto's perhaps as late as 1975, _and_ some examples which seem to date to around 1945, like this one:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f27/my-12-4-p-6-zenith-sporto-340251.html

An interesting detail is that the inside of the caseback was usually also signed 'Zenith Sporto' (at least in the 1950's).


----------



## Tony C.

sempervivens said:


> Interesting question and reply here. (BTW : is that black dial original ?)
> ...
> 
> The "autoSport" model being the automatic version of the "Sporto" (though the name of the model is "AutoSport" - not "AutoSporto").
> ...
> 
> An interesting detail is that the inside of the caseback was usually also signed 'Zenith Sporto' (at least in the 1950's).


Yes, the black dial is original. You are correct about the automatic models being called AutoSport, though the case-backs often still had Sporto engraved in them (on the outside). Here's an example...


----------



## sempervivens

> You are correct about the automatic models being called AutoSport, though the case-backs often still had Sporto engraved in them (on the outside). Here's an example...


Wonderful caseback, thanks for sharing.

I spotted another very old Zenith Sporto with black dial : I'll include pictures in attachment. They look to be sister-watches, one with white and one with black dial. Notice that both have chrome plated cases (perhaps only from the 1950's onwards they usually had steel cases). The serial numbers 3627407 and 376... may date these watches around 1947-1948.

I've seen a Zenith with serial numbers *3579307*_ (8531661 on the caseback)_ dated by Zenith archives _: 11 February 1948._ 

To be on the safe side, I would conclude that the old Zenith Sporto with white dial with serial number 3627407 on the movement (8542981 on the back) dates to *1948* (or perhaps 1947).


It has a movement 12-4-P-6. This movement can probably be dated between 1945 and 1947. So that confirms dating this watch to 1947-1948.

_Considering this evidence for the existence of a Zenith Sporto as early as 1947-1948, it may be remembered that Omega around that time (1947-1948) also created their first line of wristwatches : the Omega Seamaster._

BTW : Hartmut mentioned in one of his posts, that Zenith cal. 12-4 is very similar to the (later) cal. 126 (which can be dated from 1947 tot 1956).
Hartmut also mentioned that there is some evidence that cal. 12-4 was originally based on a Blancpain movement :


> "If you look at the Zenith calibre lists, the 12-4 series has "Rayville" in the comments section as the original maker. In case anyone is not familiar with this maker, the name is a corruption of "Villeret" which is where the company was located. It has now moved to Le Brassus and changed its name back to what it originally was: Blancpain. On the basis of this evidence, I would suspect that Zenith obtained Blancpain wrist watch calibres at a time when they were mainly a pocket watch maker (which is what they were prior to WWII). Later, they acquired the rights to these or copied them when the patent had expired or based their own calibres on them - the most likely option since the movements are not absolutely identical (if you look at the bridge shape).
> Hartmut Richter"


*Here are pics of the white dial Sporto from around 1947-1948* :























































Here are pics of a cal. 126 from around 1955-1956 :



















As you can see for this last one, the case was all steel and the Sporto logo and numerals are in relief on the dial.

To conclude this contribution, here is a link to a post about a Zenith Sporto with cal 2572, which may be dated around 1975. _The last one ?_
https://www.watchuseek.com/f27/zenith-sporto-1709.html

(And in attachment, as already mentioned : a black dial Zenith Sporto, probably from around 1948 ?)


----------



## Tony C.

Excellent fleshing out of the date range issue. In Rossler's book, there is a hand-wind 28,800 example from 1974 shown on page 143, so there were at least some non-automatics produced late in the game.


----------



## LouS

great thread. Thanks guys!


----------



## sempervivens

Thank you guys.

BTW Tony that beautiful caseback made me curious to see the front.



>


Here are some more additions for the thread :

First some pictures of a Zenith Sporto with cal. 40 T :




























_Hartmut mentions that cal. 40 is very similar to cal. 126. I suppose it can be considered its successor, considering that production of cal. 40 began when production of cal. 126 ended (1955-56)._



> The Cals. 40/40T are structurally very similar to the Cal. 126 series. The main difference is that the escapement wheel is capped in the Cal. 40, giving two extra jewels in the movement. The difference between the Cal. 40 and the Cal. 40T (as is the case in any "T" and "non-T" version of Zenith movements) is that the end of the hairspring is in a mobile studholder, making it easier to regulate. There are, however, also other differences between the Cal. 40 and Cal. 126 - mainly in the exact structure of the keyless works.


(Hartmut's words)

The serial number of the Zenith Sporto with cal. 40 T shown above (5197275), dates it probably to 1961. Note that the logo is painted again (but there are raised markers on the hours).

In this catalog page we can see a Sporto which probably dates to 1964 (production year) or 1965 (catalog year) :










Note that the chronometer just below it features a Zenith cal. 40 T (it is mentioned on the dial) but I don't know which movement this Sporto has (possibly also a cal. 40 T).

Then towards the second half of the '60s there are different models equipped with 25x2 movements (there is an example with cal. 2552C from 1968 on this page : Vintage ZENITH movements: Sporto).

These new movements seem to have originated in the Martel company (taken over by Zenith around 1960).

Around 1970 Zenith made a Sporto with cal. 2562. It proudly sports on its dial it's frequency of 28800 bph. By 1975 Zenith made a Sporto with cal. 2572, but 28800 bph had in the meantime become the standard in fine watchmaking, perhaps the reason why the high frequency was not mentioned anymore on the dial. Was this the last Zenith Sporto ?
In attachment two small pics of these last two mentioned Zenith Sporto's (resp. ca. 1970 and 1975, both have a frequency of 28800 bph)


----------



## D N Ravenna

Cool stuff here guys! I really like pics of those movements where the balance wheels have screws -- something my Cal 40 has! ;-)

Cheers!

Dan


----------



## sempervivens

spotted another of the first Zenith Sporto's

it's the same one with black dial

I mention it because it has a serial number which is a little older than the ones previously posted here :

this one has number 3569846 (8486428 on the back)

That is very close to a Zenith with serial numbers *3579307* (8531661 on the caseback) which was dated by Zenith archives :_ 11 February 1948._

The result is more or less the same.

The first Zenith Sporto's (if these are the first) were produced around beginning of 1948, with black or white dial, with luminous (painted) numerals (as was the style in that era). They had a caliber 12-4-P-6 movement. 
They had a chrome plated case. Diameter ca. 33 mm without crown. The caseback is signed on the inside Zenith Sporto fond acier inoxydable.

In attachment pictures of the last found one. Observe that the case obviously got a new plating (nickel or chrome ?).


----------



## huntershooter

2562 Sporto:









40T Sporto, 38mm case:


----------



## sempervivens

two very nice Sporto's ! thanks for sharing



> 2562 Sporto:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 40T Sporto, 38mm case:


Do you have serial numbers and/or can you date them otherwise ? I would guess they are from around 1959 (the one with cal. 40T) and the other 1969 ? Really nice steel watches! the old one with cal. 40 T in a 38 mm case could really steal my heart but the 2562C with a black dial is also very attractive. Two excellent Sporto's !

Ed. : the black Sporto "28800" may date to 1970. 
The one below, if it has cal. 40 T, may date to 1958. 
I just noticed how the case style and hands still look the same as in 1954 (the dial is a little different, but the logo's are very similar or the same), as can be seen in this catalog ca. 1954 (the first watch is a Sporto):


----------



## alebatti

me too have a Sporto, but I guess if is an original one, as is missing the Zenith star on the black dial. Here are some pics of it. If someone can give me an answer would be welcome!


----------



## sempervivens

the pictures are a bit small, could you post bigger pictures ?

what is the size of the case (without crown) ?

do you know the movement caliber (written under the balance) ?

can you read the serial numbers on the movement and the back ?

do you have a picture of the inside of the caseback ?

Your watch is an original Sporto from the late 1950's or ca. 1960.

Probably the dial was painted black and the amateur who did the restoration forgot to paint the star.

Maybe the hands were replaced as well.

Originally your watch seems to have been like this one :
40T Sporto, 38mm case:


----------



## Hartmut Richter

With a shock proofed escapement wheel and a double arm on the regulator, alebatti's Sporto also has a Cal. 40. The serial number suggests mid to late fifties.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## alebatti

what surprice me is that on dial are numerals on relief are 2, 4, 6, 8, 10 and 12, instead of the usually 3, 6, 9 and 12. No other Sporto has them.


----------



## sempervivens

Maybe Lou can oblige us with a bigger scan of the Sporto in his catalog (the first watch here below).

Your watch looks very much like it, except your dial also has a partial "6".

For that reason the dial of your watch seems a transition between this one from ca. 1954 and the Zenith cal. 40T seen in a previous post from ca. 1960.










What is the diameter of ur watch ?

Is the case signed on the inside "Sporto"?

According to Ranfft, Zenith cal. 40 was only made between 1955 and 1960 (156000 pieces).

For more precise dating, pls clarify the serial numbers on case and movement.


----------



## alebatti

here are some more following infos:
Diameter with the crown is approx 37mm and lug to lug approx 43mm
The watch is fully signed on the case and movement
The Caliber Number 40
Movement Manual with 17 jewels
Serial No 4528099 
Enclosed some more pics, hoping are enough clear for reading.


----------



## sempervivens

That serial No 4528099 probably dates to 1956.

Wear it in good health.


----------



## GlenAnderson

Hi, sorry to resurrect this old thread, but there's some interesting reading in it for me.

I've an early Zenith Sporto that I inherited from my late father. He always claimed to have won it playing cards in Trieste, Italy whilst in the army. As he was demobbed in October 1946 and back in the UK by the end of that month, maybe I've remembered the story wrong... Anyway, here's a picture:










And he appears to be wearing it here:










I've not had the rear cover off to see if there's a number on the movement - but the case back bears 8486756.

I know he wore it for the best part of thirty years, before giving in to my mother's nagging to get something a little less battered. He was very attached to it, as am I; which is why I still have it 25 years after his passing, and why I'm here I suppose...

Should I have it insured, I wonder?

Anyway, nice to "meet" you all, Glen.


----------



## sempervivens

Very interesting, thanks for sharing. This could be one of the oldest Sporto's I've seen so far. 
It still looks very good.
Going by that serial number on the caseback it is possible that it dates to 1945 or first half of 1946.


----------



## GlenAnderson

Thanks sempervivens. If it is a 1945/6 vintage, that would tally with dad's story. He was in Trieste from the middle of July 1945 through to October 1946, as far as I can tell. No wonder he was pleased with winning it, it must have been practically brand new. 

I suppose I should try and find someone to give it a service and maybe a sympathetic clean. I wouldn't like to see it "restored" as it got the way it is from decades of constant use. I remember very well my dad's nightly ritual of winding it, and setting it to the "pips" on the radio.


----------



## John Rainbow

*Re: Zenith Sporto - I have a similar story & watch*



GlenAnderson said:


> Hi, sorry to resurrect this old thread, but there's some interesting reading in it for me.
> 
> I've an early Zenith Sporto that I inherited from my late father. He always claimed to have won it playing cards in Trieste, Italy whilst in the army. As he was demobbed in October 1946 and back in the UK by the end of that month, maybe I've remembered the story wrong... Anyway, here's a picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he appears to be wearing it here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've not had the rear cover off to see if there's a number on the movement - but the case back bears 8486756.
> 
> I know he wore it for the best part of thirty years, before giving in to my mother's nagging to get something a little less battered. He was very attached to it, as am I; which is why I still have it 25 years after his passing, and why I'm here I suppose...
> 
> Should I have it insured, I wonder?
> 
> Anyway, nice to "meet" you all, Glen.


My story is so similar, my father was on a troop ship in the med and this was torpedo'd, he was saved, with many others, by jumping from the sticken ship to another one, unfortunately he lost all his belongings, he told me he had to buy a new watch and got this in Italy, probably around 1944-45. I now have it as a 50th birthday present from my mother. (see pics) I'm off to buy a new strap for it today!


----------



## D N Ravenna

*Re: Zenith Sporto - I have a similar story & watch*

Wonderful story, thanks for sharing!
Dan


----------



## Hessu

*Re: Zenith Sporto - I have a similar story & watch*

Here's a couple of more Sportos








































Let's see if this works out, I'm a newbie here.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

*Re: Zenith Sporto - I have a similar story & watch*

It worked out. A nice range of calibres: Cal. 120, Cal. 126-6 and Cal. 40. It shows how versatile the range was.....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## esko

*Re: Zenith Sporto - I have a similar story & watch*

Hi all. I got nice and beautiful Zenith Sporto from my girlfriend. If someone knows any additional information of this watch, I would be glad to hear and read. Here is some pics of it. Serial number is 9669858 and there is a signature and date from the first owner wich is dated 1st January 1964.


----------



## Hessu

*Re: Zenith Sporto - I have a similar story & watch*

-Absolutely brilliant condition in movement side and the dial ain't either. Don't know the stats, but my guess is late 50's.
Are you from Finland? (Esko is a man's name here, my dad was one)


----------



## esko

*Re: Zenith Sporto - I have a similar story & watch*

Heh, Yes I am (joo, Suomestapa hyvinkin). Thanks for the information, it would be nice to get some stats but I'm not a professional with watches even I've been quite interested in them !


----------



## Hartmut Richter

*Re: Zenith Sporto - I have a similar story & watch*

With a movement serial number of 5.34 million, it should be from 1962-63. This coincides with the inscription on the case (from the original owner) and suggests that it sat in the shop for a year or two before being sold. The watch has a Cal. 120 with indirect central seconds hand and hacking feature.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## muto

*Re: Zenith Sporto - I have a similar story & watch*

Hello,

I got this old watch today:



















It seems to work but the crystal is loose, i can lift it easily. Not sure what to do with it. It has some sentimental value and it looks quite nice.


----------



## D N Ravenna

*Re: Zenith Sporto - I have a similar story & watch*

I would take it to a watch maker. They could use a cement to make sure the crystal does not move or they could use a new crystal that may have a compression fit.

Please keep us posted,

Dan


----------



## Hessu

*Re: Zenith Sporto - I have a similar story & watch*

That is the same model than my oldest Sporto (from 1953), but mine has a steel case. The case serial in my watch is 8969854, so my guess is that your watch is a year or two older than engraving at back states. 
The plexiglass has either dried out or somebody has fitted in a wrong size, if it is loose. Could be the latter because of it looks OK and also the stem is wrongly fitted, it is left too long. A very nice watch a part of history. You seem to have original box with it, not a Zenith's box, but watchmaker's. After the war, here in Finland, goods like watches were strongly regulated by government. We had to pay a heavy war indemnitys to Russia from the world war II, so buying a luxoury/ non necessary products from outside had to be regulated. So if the watch was allowed, the box was not. The goods regulation ended in Finland at 1958.

At the start of the thread somebody (Sempers?) mentioned that Sporto line started before 1950 (Rössler's starting point) has anybody seen a Sporto dating to 1947 or older? By the way sub brands were invented by Tissot. They did have in the 40's only 2-4 movements (inc both men's and ladies) and they needed to make the range look bigger. They were first to use movement rings and named products with sub brands. As Tissot was Omega's daughter company, Omega adapted the idea. First Omega launched Seamaster 1948 and Constellation 1952. So my guess is, that Rössler is right about the date.


----------



## sempervivens

*Re: Zenith Sporto - I have a similar story & watch*



muto said:


> Hello,
> 
> I got this old watch today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to work but the crystal is loose, i can lift it easily. Not sure what to do with it. It has some sentimental value and it looks quite nice.


Just get the crystal fixed, like Dan and Hessu said.

As you probably saw in the beginning of this thread https://www.watchuseek.com/f27/zenith-sporto-449368.html#post3347764 I posted images of a similar, early Zenith Sporto, evidence that the Zenith Sporto range was launched around 1947-48:

_"*Considering this evidence for the existence of a Zenith Sporto as early as 1947/48*, it may be remembered that Omega around that time (1947/48) also created their first line of wristwatches : the Omega Seamaster."
_
However in this thread in the meantime we've seen *even older Sporto's* : https://www.watchuseek.com/f27/zenith-sporto-449368-2.html#post3350630 and https://www.watchuseek.com/f27/zenith-sporto-449368-3.html#post5663913, *which date to the first half of 1946*.

*Even before this,* *around* *1944/45 Zenith started making the 'Pilot' range*, which from the beginning had all steel cases and screwbacks (see for instance https://www.watchuseek.com/f27/old-pilot-back-air-671246.html)

To get back to your Sporto: typical are the painted numerals on the dial (normal for watches from the 1940's) and the chrome plated case (normal for the first Zenith Sporto's) with a snap-on back with case numbers in the 84 or 85xxxxx range and movement numbers in the 35-36-37xxxxxx range.

Your case with number 8551439 I would estimate to have been cased in the first half of 1948.

These early Sporto's from the late 1940's all have a Zenith cal. 12-4-P-6. The movement has a plexi cover, a nice touch.

Later in the 1950s, Zenith Sporto's had all steel cases and used cal. 106 or 126 and (after +- 1955) cal. 40 and cal. 120.


----------



## berat.krasniqi

*Re: Zenith Sporto - I have a similar story & watch*



















hi there im new to this forum and my english is not that good, can some help me with this watch, my dad has it for more than 30 years, im just wondering is what year was it made and whats the value for this watch


----------



## Hartmut Richter

*Re: Zenith Sporto - I have a similar story & watch*

Welcome to the Zenith forum. The watch looks like it's from around 1970 and has a Cal. 2562 or very similar movement. The precise movement specifications are under the balance wheel.

bidfun-db Archiv: Uhrwerke: Zenith 2562

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Hessu

*Re: Zenith Sporto - I have a similar story & watch*

My guess is it's not 2562C, because of star on dial and dial is domed. Maybe 2532C, can't really see.

Seems to be 17 jewels so it's not 2532C either... then must be 2542C or 2552C. Pretty rare only 15000 units of 2542C were made. Production numbers of 2552C is a mystery. Probs not even that. 2552-series were a short term production, when 2562 came in as a faster movement.


----------



## sempervivens

*Re: Zenith Sporto - I have a similar story & watch*



berat.krasniqi said:


> hi there im new to this forum and my english is not that good, can some help me with this watch, my dad has it for more than 30 years, im just wondering is what year was it made and whats the value for this watch


For a number of reasons, we don't do valuations here.

It should have a serial number on the back (e.g. 555D777), which can help to date it.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

*Re: Zenith Sporto - I have a similar story & watch*

The bridge shape suggests a Cal. 2562 or 2572, the fine adjustment arm on ther balance bridge reduces it to the Cal. 2562. It would be interesting to see what is under the balance.....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## sempervivens

*Re: Zenith Sporto - I have a similar story & watch*



Hartmut Richter said:


> The bridge shape suggests a Cal. 2562 or 2572, the fine adjustment arm on ther balance bridge reduces it to the Cal. 2562. It would be interesting to see what is under the balance.....
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Good catch Hartmut. Going by the inscription in the back case I would also expect it has a cal 2562 C.

I think it dates to 1970/71, not later because it hasn't got the joint Movado Zenith logo yet. It would be interesting to see which serial number it has on the back case...


----------



## Hessu

*Re: Zenith Sporto - I have a similar story & watch*

Hartmut is right. The finish of the bridges in 2562C and 2542C ( + older ones) differ, but 2552C is also identical to 2562C, only difference in frequence. I have never seen a 2552C. It is very rare, if it even exists elsewhere than a catalogue. Bearing all this in mind, I showed in forum that gold automatic month age, it had a star on domed dial too and it is from 1969-70.


----------



## muto

*Re: Zenith Sporto - I have a similar story & watch*



muto said:


> Hello,
> 
> I got this old watch today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to work but the crystal is loose, i can lift it easily. Not sure what to do with it. It has some sentimental value and it looks quite nice.


Today i opened the watch and it seems to be clean. Sorry about bad picture quality but i do not have any real macro lens:









The plexi shield is there...Too bad servicing this kind of watch costs more than 300 euros. Condition is not so good, the value of the watch will be less than the service.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

*Re: Zenith Sporto - I have a similar story & watch*

Cal. 12-4 from ca. 1947. A service should only cost that much if you go to Zenith. Try an independent watchmaker, they're usually more affordable.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## sempervivens

*Re: Zenith Sporto - I have a similar story & watch*



muto said:


> Today i opened the watch and it seems to be clean. Sorry about bad picture quality but i do not have any real macro lens:
> 
> The plexi shield is there...Too bad servicing this kind of watch costs more than 300 euros. Condition is not so good, the value of the watch will be less than the service.


Don't hurry and sooner or later you will find a local watchmaker whom you can trust. Condition isn't that bad for a watch from the late 1940's b-)


----------



## abzack

*Re: Zenith Sporto - I have a similar story & watch*

I'll add my two 2562s. I haven't opened them because they are running great. When I do, I'll post pics.


----------



## plilp

*Re: Zenith Sporto - I have a similar story & watch*

Hi everyone.

I inherited a Zenith Sporto watch from my grandfather and now I'm looking for some information about it. I've been trying to search for images of Sporto watches similar to mine but I haven't had good luck with that.

Now I haven't opened the back of the case because I don't have the tools and I'm afraid I will damage it. All I know is that it's a mechanical watch that you wind up by hand. The table is quite small, just 2,5cm or 1 inch wide. Also when winded the ticking is very rapid.

If anyone has some knowledge of this model I would sincerely appreciate it.


----------



## sempervivens

*Re: Zenith Sporto - I have a similar story & watch*



plilp said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I inherited a Zenith Sporto watch from my grandfather and now I'm looking for some information about it. I've been trying to search for images of Sporto watches similar to mine but I haven't had good luck with that.
> 
> Now I haven't opened the back of the case because I don't have the tools and I'm afraid I will damage it. All I know is that it's a mechanical watch that you wind up by hand. The table is quite small, just 2,5cm or 1 inch wide. Also when winded the ticking is very rapid.
> 
> If anyone has some knowledge of this model I would sincerely appreciate it.


It looks like a nice, early Zenith Sporto from around 1950. Does it have a number on the back?


----------



## plilp

*Re: Zenith Sporto - I have a similar story & watch*

Yes it has a number. I didn't realise it at first because there is a thank you carving in the back case also. The number is: 8921200


----------



## sempervivens

*Re: Zenith Sporto - I have a similar story & watch*



plilp said:


> Yes it has a number. I didn't realise it at first because there is a thank you carving in the back case also. The number is: 8921200


That puts it approximately in 1952. Does the 'carving' mention a date?


----------



## sempervivens

*Re: Zenith Sporto - I have a similar story & watch*

Found this ladies Zenith Sporto. The seller said he got it from an Italian lady born in 1938 who received it as a young girl for her first communion in the late 1940's (estimated date: in 1947/48).

I've had it serviced, and a new crystal installed. Unfortunately the watchmaker had to remove the second hand, because the pinion was bent.



























I like the next pic where it seems it has two crowns 









Movement and case number seem to confirm a production date around 1948.



























Like the mens' watches, the movement of this Sporto is well protected by incabloc shockproofing and a plastic dustcover.















This small gem (diameter: 23 mm without crown) then proves that gender equality started early for Zenith Sporto's b-)


----------



## Hartmut Richter

*Re: Zenith Sporto - I have a similar story & watch*

Only 23mm? Sounds too small to house a Cal. 106. Any idea of the calibre inside?

Hartmut Richter


----------



## sempervivens

*Re: Zenith Sporto - I have a similar story & watch*



Hartmut Richter said:


> Only 23mm? Sounds too small to house a Cal. 106. Any idea of the calibre inside?
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Aaargh... forgot to look below the balance.

But thanks for the question and interest taken.

Had to open it up again (not so easy).

It's a cal. 88-6.

8 3/4 lignes or 19,45 mm, 15 jewels, incabloc.

According to Rössler, there were only 300 made of cal. 88 with incabloc (88-6). So it seems there was gender equality ... but it was a limited edition.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

*Re: Zenith Sporto - I have a similar story & watch*

In that case, congratulations on finding a rare and special watch!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## sempervivens

*Re: Zenith Sporto - I have a similar story & watch*



Hartmut Richter said:


> In that case, congratulations on finding a rare and special watch!
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Thanks. It definitely is a rare specimen, and keeps excellent time too b-)


----------



## plilp

*Re: Zenith Sporto - I have a similar story & watch*



sempervivens said:


> That puts it approximately in 1952. Does the 'carving' mention a date?


No, unfortunately it doesn't have a date. Thank you very much for helping me this much! Atleast I know which decade it most likely is from.  When I have some more money I will definately have it restored and save it for special occasions. Thanks again!


----------



## 5im0n

*Re: Zenith Sporto - I have a similar story & watch*

Hi all. Just thought I'd share my Sporto. It's a cal. 2542 from the 70's.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

*Re: Zenith Sporto - I have a similar story & watch*

And what a nice, clean watch it is too! With a Cal. 2542 it is more likely to be from the late sixties, though..... Thanks for showing that.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## D N Ravenna

*Re: Zenith Sporto - I have a similar story & watch*



Hartmut Richter said:


> And what a nice, clean watch it is too! With a Cal. 2542 it is more likely to be from the late sixties, though..... Thanks for showing that.
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Definitely! Thanks for sharing!

Dan


----------



## sempervivens

*Re: Zenith Sporto - I have a similar story & watch*



Hartmut Richter said:


> And what a nice, clean watch it is too! With a Cal. 2542 it is more likely to be from the late sixties, though..... Thanks for showing that.
> 
> Hartmut Richter


I agree that it is very nice & clean, perhaps a little polished too, but I don't agree that a model with cal 2542 is more likely to date to the 1960's, as I've seen several examples from the '70s... for instance if on the back it has a model code ending in 267. As usual, a photo of the back would be interesting.


----------



## 5im0n

*Re: Zenith Sporto - I have a similar story & watch*

Hi guys,

Apologies for my late reply. Been away from the forum over the last a few days. I will have a look at the caseback when I get home tonight and post it up.

Regards,

Simon.


----------



## 5im0n

The caseback number is 956 D 394.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

In that case, I will have to correct my earlier estimate: with the middle letter of the case serial number being a "D" and the first number being so high (956); it is more likely to be from the early seventies. "Low" Ds are usually late sixties.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## 5im0n

Thanks for the info Hartmut / sempervivens. Much appreciated.


----------



## thor404

Hi - interesting forum, I have a query regarding a watch i have inherited. Its the Zenith Sporto ~(Back Serial - 8483376)~ its in its original case. Is it old and is it of any value, apart from being a nice looking watch of course, any fe


















edback gratefully accepted


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Welcome to the Zenith forum. I would say that the watch is most certainly from the 1950s at the latest and quite probably from the late 1940s. A movement picture would clear things up (the movement has a serial number by which you can date it down to the year - and Zenith should be able to date it to the day!).

Hartmut Richter


----------



## sempervivens

thor404 said:


> Hi - interesting forum, I have a query regarding a watch i have inherited. Its the Zenith Sporto ~(Back Serial - 8483376)~ its in its original case. Is it old and is it of any value, apart from being a nice looking watch of course, any feedback gratefully accepted


Always wonderful to see a first owner watch. It's almost certainly a cal 12-4-P-6 from 1946, among the first Zenith Sporto's. Very nice to see it with original box too. To own a family heirloom like that is priceless. We've seen a few more from owners in this thread whose fathers in the allied forces bought it ca. 1946 in Italy: maybe yours has a similar story.


----------



## OttoH

My oversize (37mm) Sporto puzzles me. It has cal 40-t, snap back, movement serial 5238xxx and case serial 9669xxx, which dates it to year 1962. The dial seems to be original, little defect around subdial and at 5. BUT, what about the text "zenith sporto"? I have thought this type of text was only used at the 50´s. My other early 60´s sportos have "sporto" written right under "zenith", not like this. 







Also the style of the lugs looks more like the 50`s ones. Compare to these two above from early 60´s.







Have you seen "the old" sporto text used still at 1962?

Otto


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Welcome to the Zenith forum. I can't say much for certain but the early sixties were a time of great change at Zenith. Older calibres were phased out, a new case serial number system introduced, Martel Watch Co. integrated into the Zenith company, etc. As such, I would say that the use of older dials and movements is not entirely unusual. As for the logo, I have little comparative material. The latest watch with that logo in Rössler's book on Zenith is from 1957 but the earliest Sporto without that logo is 1969! On the basis of the evidence, I would say that your watch is plausible.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Hessu

OttoH said:


> View attachment 2461570
> 
> My oversize (37mm) Sporto puzzles me. It has cal 40-t, snap back, movement serial 5238xxx and case serial 9669xxx, which dates it to year 1962. The dial seems to be original, little defect around subdial and at 5. BUT, what about the text "zenith sporto"? I have thought this type of text was only used at the 50´s. My other early 60´s sportos have "sporto" written right under "zenith", not like this.
> 
> Also the style of the lugs looks more like the 50`s ones. Compare to these two above from early 60´s.
> 
> Have you seen "the old" sporto text used still at 1962?
> 
> Otto


This Zenith Sporto logo was in use early part of 50's and have not seen it in the 60's Sportos. I do have 3 Sportos from 1962 with 40-T and 2 of 'em are snap cases (slightly different), one screw down, all do have different dials. I guess, Zenith vented out the old stocks at 1962 and used what ever was aviable. Like Hartmut said the case number system changed also Zenith did shift entirely to Martel-based movements. 1962 Zeniths are no catalogue watches, but a bag of all sorts.


----------



## njegos

hi.

today i got ahold of this sporto. the number on the caseback vanished with time.

any info would be greatly appreciated.










p.s. this is not a photo of my watch, but i have an identical one.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Definitely from the 1960s, definitely with a Cal. 25x2 (i.e. ranging from 2522 to 2552) - and without the "P" and the "C"! A nice, clean watch.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## njegos

sorry, i'm not really knowledgeable about vintage pieces...what does 'p' and 'c' stand for?


----------



## Hartmut Richter

The Cal. 2542 (to pick an example from the 25x2 series) came in four versions:

- 2542 (no date, manual winding)
- 2542 C (with date feature, manual winding)
- 2542 P (no date, automatic winding)
- 2542 PC (with date feature, automatic winding)

The P stands for "power", the C for "calendar.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## sempervivens

Nice Sporto. It looks like a model from ca. 1969/70. Enjoy it.


----------



## njegos

thank you.

hope i'll get to open it and then see the movement number.

cheers.


----------



## njegos

finally, a photo of the movement.










can i get the exact year now?


----------



## sempervivens

njegos said:


> finally, a photo of the movement.
> 
> can i get the exact year now?


The movement number is under the balance and hardly visible in the photo. Maybe you can try to decipher it?
Still, the fact that it has a movement number is already an indication by itself, and additionally I think the first numbers visible are '07'. 
That places it ca. beginning of 1969 (production) and in shops ca. 1970.


----------



## njegos

cheers


----------



## zenith_bg

Hello everybody. 
Greeting from Bulgaria.
I have only one stainless steel Zenith Sporto and i want to present it.
1958-60, cal.40.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Welcome to the Zenith forum. Thta's a nice looking watch but I fear it's a redial. And I doubt it used to be black. The finish around the markers and the lettering is not quite 100%. The crown is a replacement too.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## santoswatch

Hello

First time on this forum and I am finding it to be very interesting. I recently received a Zenith Sporto from my father in laws estate. Can anybody shed any light on its age, history, pedigree, etc? Face is a bit scratched but otherwise it winds and works fine. I assume the band is not original.


----------



## sempervivens

It dates to ca. 1959/60. It may have a Zenith cal. 40 inside, an excellent Zenith movement, capable of chronometer precision. 

The stainless steel case looks good. As a real Sporto it has a dust proof case, but it is not water resistant.

The bracelet is not original and the watch would probably look a lot better on a leather strap and with a new crystal.


----------



## santoswatch

sempervivens said:


> It dates to ca. 1959/60. It may have a Zenith cal. 40 inside, an excellent Zenith movement, capable of chronometer precision.
> 
> The stainless steel case looks good. As a real Sporto it has a dust proof case, but it is not water resistant.
> 
> The bracelet is not original and the watch would probably look a lot better on a leather strap and with a new crystal.


Thanks for that information. Older than I thought it may have been. Any idea how much the watch may be worth these days?


----------



## sempervivens

santoswatch said:


> Thanks for that information. Older than I thought it may have been. Any idea how much the watch may be worth these days?


Sorry, we can't give you any valuation here. It's against forum rules. The value depends on many factors, and the law of supply and demand.


----------



## santoswatch

sempervivens said:


> Sorry, we can't give you any valuation here. It's against forum rules. The value depends on many factors, and the law of supply and demand.


That's okay. I was not thinking of selling but just trying to get a valuation for insurance purposes. Is there a good site I can go to for that?

Should a watch like this be left as is or is it better to have it restored or does that detract from its intrinsic value?


----------



## Hartmut Richter

The best place is the sort of place where you would either sell it in the state it's in or buy a replacement (if you needed it) in the state it's in. Which is generally eBay. Track some similar watches (same servicing state, same case material, same movement), see what they go for, take an average and Bob's your uncle! As for restoration, this is a difficult topic. Servicing is a must but restoration (case polishing, dial restoration, etc.) is a double edged sword. The purists want a watch in the most original state possible but some people won't take a watch unless it's pristine. In the end, if you aren't going to sell it anyway, you will only have to please yourself. Due to that, ask yourself whether you can live with it in that state and if the matter isn't clear, always remember that a restoration cannot be undone once it has been carried out, but it is always possible to catch up on one that hasn't been done yet.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## rajcic

Hi all, I am new to this forum and was looking for a little guidance on a Zenith Sporto I was going to buy to wear at my wedding at the end of the month. I am new to the watch game but have wanted to get into it for a very long time. My wedding seems like a great excuse to finally pull the trigger. I'd love to hand my watch down to a future kid or grandkid and say I bought this for my wedding. I've really liked Zenith watches and think I finally found one I can swing. My only concern with it is that after reading through all these posts the number on the back case doesn't quiet seem to make sense. All the numbers everyone has posted are seven digits, this one is only 6. It shows 816XXX. Is this of serious concern? Thanks in advance.
Jack


----------



## rajcic




----------



## sempervivens

It shows that the case was not made in Switzerland. It could still be a genuine Zenith case if it was made in Besançon. But then if it is a gold watch the number would still not be suitable for its age. In any case you should check the markings on the inside of the case. If it a goldfilled case it could be a correct case number for Zenith Besançon in the 1950s.

Also you should be aware that the dial probably has been restored (often referred to as a 'redial'). The markings on the subdial leave an open space at the edge. 

As a whole I suspect the watch may have been 'cobbled up' (cal 40 was normally not used in Besançon, the movement was made in Switzerland anyway), so you might want to keep an eye out for a more original specimen.


----------



## rajcic

Thank you for the very helpful info. I can totally see what you're talking about on the sub dial now. Man, I got a lot to learn.


----------



## whifferdill

Hi there

A latecomer to this excellent thread, and the new owner of this great little Zenith Sporto:









I haven't found another Sporto in my searching online and this forum with this dial and hands combination. I have sen the movement which is a Cal 40 protected with the plastic movement cover beneath the snap on case back. Unfortunately I haven't been able to make out a movement number and the photographs I took at the time of purchase are not sufficient quality to make this out. However - the caseback number is *9519469
*
Despite searching I haven't been able to find a reference site to help date it, but am guessing it's circa 1955. Can anyone help me narrow this down? And what are folk's thoughts on the dial and hand combination? Original? Or replacement?

Regardless, I love this little watch, and would just like to get more of a context for it. I've tried filling in Zenith's on-line archive request form, but the format will not accept the UK zip code and I can't see any other contact information for them. Grrrr.

Any help appreciated. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## sempervivens

Congratulations with your Zenith.

It is an unusual dial. I would suggest to keep looking if you can find one with a similar dial. 

As for the production date, the case number dates to 1960/61.


----------



## whifferdill

That's great - thanks for the info sempervivens

I've seen similar dials but with different hands and case:









But haven't found one image with this exact set up.

Where do you find the case back number dating reference?

Many thanks.


----------



## sempervivens

Good point about that catalog pic, posted by our friend from the Italian forum, Nicola. It looks quite similar, only that catalog is a lot older.

The dating information I gave you is based on my own experience with Zenith watches.

However if you manage to open the watch you will find the movement number, which can further help to date it.

You should also check the caseback inside. 

Thanks!


----------



## whifferdill

sempervivens said:


> Good point about that catalog pic, posted by our friend from the Italian forum, Nicola. It looks quite similar, only that catalog is a lot older.
> 
> The dating information I gave you is based on my own experience with Zenith watches.
> 
> However if you manage to open the watch you will find the movement number, which can further help to date it.
> 
> You should also check the caseback inside.
> 
> Thanks!


Thanks again, Semp' - I looked at the movement in the shop through a loupe but couldn't make out the number - however, here's a not very good quality photo of the movement and caseback. I have avoided attempting to open it to reduce risk of damage but might try it if I draw a blank. Can you tell anything more from this?


----------



## whifferdill

Caseback lettering is simply:

*INOXYDABLE *below what looks like* ACIER *and below that* Zenith Sporto *and* BREVET SWISS MADE

*No movement number visible on movement - just *ZENITH SWISS MADE* and *17 JEWELS

*


----------



## whifferdill

I have just found this on line with what looks like the same style dial but listed as dating from the late 40s with a different Cal. Mine seems to be almost undoubtedly a Cal 40. i wonder: do I have a case and dial from the late 40s in great condition that has been fitted with a later vintage movement and hands? Though the case and dial are in condition much more aligned with the date put forward by Sempervivens of 1960/61. Just puzzling.....


----------



## Hartmut Richter

It is possible that on yours, the movement serial number is under the balance wheel. Around the time yours was made, it moved there from its previous position on the bridges.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## whifferdill

Hartmut Richter said:


> It is possible that on yours, the movement serial number is under the balance wheel. Around the time yours was made, it moved there from its previous position on the bridges.
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Ah, ok - yes, thanks Hartmut. I'd read that earlier on this thread. I suppose the only way to find out for sure is to send it to Zenith..but this thread and the information offered has been great. Many thanks.


----------



## sempervivens

Nice gilded movement. The caseback has the inscription 'Sporto' on the inside, which is good. 

Like Hartmut said, in the beginning of the 1960's the serial number was moved below the balance.

Any watchmaker can open it for you and write down the serial number. 

Zenith will only give dating information if you pay for it.

However the fact that the serial number appears to be under the balance, already confirms the dating information based on the case number.

I agree that the dial more looks like late 1940's/ early '50s, but the case and movement belong to the early 1960's.


----------



## whifferdill

sempervivens said:


> Nice gilded movement. The caseback has the inscription 'Sporto' on the inside, which is good.
> 
> Like Hartmut said, in the beginning of the 1960's the serial number was moved below the balance.
> 
> Any watchmaker can open it for you and write down the serial number.
> 
> Zenith will only give dating information if you pay for it.
> 
> However the fact that the serial number appears to be under the balance, already confirms the dating information based on the case number.
> 
> I agree that the dial more looks like late 1940's/ early '50s, but the case and movement belong to the early 1960's.


Yes - seems clear, thanks guys. Perhaps the dial was a lesser known late run of the printed numeral one of the more sport oriented watches of the 50s, and before the model gave way to more dressy iterations, or maybe even part of small batch of sportos with NOS dials. I am pleased with the consistency of the patina on the hands which seem in keeping with the case and dial, so it all being original is plausible. I would pay for the Zenith service, but as I said, their forms don't accept UK format postcodes! Frustrating. If anyone has an email contact for them that they can forward to me, please pm.

And as before - i do love this great little watch, regardless. It has a lovely feel and presence, is so easy to wear, is a pleasure to wind, and that lovely slow beat rate of 18000 bph is a pleasure to listen to. A special little find.

Cheers guys.


----------



## fskywalker

Does the Sporto line came in white gold?


----------



## sempervivens

never seen one


----------



## Hartmut Richter

...or almost any other Zenith watch from the 20th century. About the only white gold Zenith from the pre-Nataf days I can think of is the El Primero Ref. WH40802 - made in only ten (!!) pieces. After that, they did produce a few but never all that many.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## MrDagon007

A while ago I added this Sporto with a (nicely, I think) refinished dial. Works very well and is classy.










Replacement crown.


----------



## Westmtn

Curious if anyone has seen a Sporto that looks like mine? It's a 35mm Cal. 40 from roughly 1960. Dial appears to be a throw back to earlier models. The only thing I find odd is the lack of lume on the hands versus the presence of lume on the dial. This would lead some to conclude that the hands were changed at some point. My watchmaker contends that the hands are most likely original and this is not odd for a Zenith. Thoughts?


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Looks like a nice watch overall. However, the hands are definitely not original. THose hands were popular in the 1940s and lasted into the 1950s but thereafter, they were used rather less frequently. On top of that, Zenith would never use non-lumed hands in conjunction with a lumed dial. The hands may well be original to a Cal. 40 but never to that watch. The same watch is shown in Rössler (p. 144) and has thin _lancette _hands with lume.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Westmtn

Hartmut Richter said:


> Looks like a nice watch overall. However, the hands are definitely not original. THose hands were popular in the 1940s and lasted into the 1950s but thereafter, they were used rather less frequently. On top of that, Zenith would never use non-lumed hands in conjunction with a lumed dial. The hands may well be original to a Cal. 40 but never to that watch. The same watch is shown in Rössler (p. 144) and has thin _lancette _hands with lume.
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Exactly what I was thinking. It really makes no sense for the dial to be lumed but not the hands. I've seen it the other way around. Wishful thinking I guess. I sent you a PM but it would be much appreciated if someone could post pg. 144 from the Rössler book for me. I would like to try sourcing the original hands. Any idea if Zenith still sells parts like this? I know they do restoration work but I'm sure that comes at a premium.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Zenith will definitely not sell parts like this. If you send the watch in, they will service it completely and add the right hands if they still have them. And then charge accordingly. They will not send out parts (including hands) to independent watchmakers. I therefore think that it would be rather better to approach an independent watchmaker who will get generic hands of the right size and sort. Much cheaper. The chances of Zenith still having hands for this particular model will be slim anyway. They do keep hands for the more recent and more distinctive models but this is probably too old and requires more generic hands so I doubt that they would have exactly the right ones.

Good luck.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## atossg

Can anyone help if this is an original piece? Any info will be helpful.

Thanks!

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## sempervivens

Hi, it looks like an original Zenith, but the dial was restored, in other words a redial.


----------



## ThomG

That's a beautiful vintage Zenith despite that it's a redial. This watch can a should be worn at least occasionally. If for no other reason than to show your friends and colleagues the beauty of vintage Zenith watches! :-!


----------



## Pere Ubu

Hello,
I got recently hold of this nice Zenith Sporto. Unfortunately I don't have any further information on it and hope that maybe anyone of you knows more about it. 
At the moment I do not have any pictures of the automatic movement or caseback, but i will try to take some.

I also couldn't find another Sporto with exactly the same black dial and central Second on the internet. Is anyone of you able to date it?

Thanks in advance and greetings from Germany!


----------



## sempervivens

Welcome to the forum and congratulations with your Zenith. It dates to ca. 1955. As black dial Zeniths in this period are very rare, it may be a redial (more pictures would be required to tell). The handwound movement with central seconds could be a cal 126-5-6.


----------



## MrDagon007

It is indeed quite common to find watches now with repainted dials esp if the original one has become ugly through oxidation. This may reduce resale value and is against purism, but in my opinion they can make for excellent and pretty daily wearable watches!

Mine is repainted and has a replacement crown as well.


----------



## Pere Ubu

Thank you! 
1955? That is the watch is nearly ten years older than I expectet it to be. I got the info that the watch hasn't been worn since the mid seventies. 
I also attached a few more pictures. Maybe the close ups help you to tell, if it has a repainted dial. In the pictures the condition looks much worse than in reality... Espacially because the glass is scratched and blurred. The watch needs a service by a watchmaker anyway and I will probably get the Zenith a replaced glass.

View attachment 12044578

View attachment 12044586


View attachment 12044602
View attachment 12044618


----------



## sempervivens

Beautiful original crown. On the dial it looks like it has an old painted and lumed star in addition to the raised logo. The lumedots in the hour markers seem original. All in all I'm impressed and it could be a very rare original dial.


----------



## Verdi

Hello Zenith friends,


I am happy to present my latest purchase: Zenith Sporto. I saw
this puppy on my local forum and after a small chat with the seller I just couldn't let it pass. 
Watch is on its way to me now.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Nice - a very clean Cal. 40 from the early 1960s (the time at which the movement serial number moved from the mainspring or geartrain bridge to underneath the balance gear, but before the case serial number took on the new ###X### format).

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Verdi

Hartmut Richter said:


> Nice - a very clean Cal. 40 from the early 1960s (the time at which the movement serial number moved from the mainspring or geartrain bridge to underneath the balance gear, but before the case serial number took on the new ###X### format).
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Thanks Hartmut. 
I am glad you like it. 
Seller says the watch has been serviced a year ago and it looks better than it shows in the photos. So looking forward. 
35mm, all original.


----------



## Verdi

My Sporto arrived couple of weeks ago and it
looks ok. Some stains on the dial but it is all original. Will decide later if I am going to ask my watchmaker to try clean it.

Watch is 35mm but looks bigger thanks to the long lugs. I believe it made it unpolished to this day. 
Hands appear to have relumed but the person didn't bother (or
know) to age it. That's something to be fixed if it goes to my watchmaker.


----------



## Rifish

Here is a picture of my Zenith Sporto from the early seventies. This model is not everyones cup of tea because of the shape of the case. But I like it a lot.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

TV shaped case (though not dial)? I like it! :-!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## tuniel

Hi All, 
i just joined to show off my Zenith! 
I got this from my father who inherited from his.
any idea of the period and the possible movement?
i will bring it soon to a watchmaker, as soon as i find one here in NL.
thanks!


----------



## sempervivens

Congratulations with your Zenith Sporto. Production date (estimate) 1958. Most likely a caliber 40.


----------



## tuniel

sempervivens said:


> Congratulations with your Zenith Sporto. Production date (estimate) 1958. Most likely a caliber 40.


Wow! Thanks

Inviato dal mio A0001 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Hartmut Richter

That is an *incredibly* clean dial!! A wonderful watch and a nice heirloom. The movement would look like this:

bidfun-db Archiv: Uhrwerke: Zenith 40

Oh, and: Welcome to the Zenith forum!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## ocerin

Good day all,

new member at forum, thanks in advance for your advice and help.

I have been the happy owner of el primero 36000 for some years and I have just bought online a beautiful Zenith sporto (not received yet). I admit that I did not know anything about this model before purchasing and now some questions come to mind: is it genuine zenith?. According seller´s opinion, dial is original and from 50´s. Please, see photos and comment.
Movement is 126, nr 3926936
Serial nr at back is 9371956

Regards


----------



## sempervivens

The dial is surely a paint job, a rather poor redial and in that sense not original.

The movement also looks in poor condition.

The case back dates to ca. 1957 whereas the movement dates to ca. 1951.

It seems it has a nice original crown from the period ca. 1969-1971. This may be the most valuable part of the watch, if it has the proper size (ca. 6 mm) for an El Primero.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## ocerin

Thank you for your time and knowledge, sempervivens. It seems my ignorance has been punished.
So, this watch has been re-made with different parts from different periods ??. Can the movement be serviced? Worth it?
I am not into collecting, so my question, is this dial zenith or not?
Regards


----------



## sempervivens

The dial probably is original in the sense it belongs to this watch, it was only repainted (and for that reason most collectors will not consider it original). 

The movement and case belonging to separate periods: this is a difficult one. Sometimes Zenith themselves used up older movements. 

However most cal 126 belong to the early 1950's, rarely seen after 1955.

So yes, it is possibly that parts from different periods were used.

It should be possible to service the movement, however I'm not sure if it will be possible to remove all those stains.

It may be working as it is, so maybe no need to service it. Since the dial has been repainted and the watch is equipped with a nice service crown, I suppose it may be working as it is.


----------



## MrDagon007

ocerin said:


> Good day all,
> 
> new member at forum, thanks in advance for your advice and help.
> 
> I have been the happy owner of el primero 36000 for some years and I have just bought online a beautiful Zenith sporto (not received yet). I admit that I did not know anything about this model before purchasing and now some questions come to mind: is it genuine zenith?. According seller´s opinion, dial is original and from 50´s. Please, see photos and comment.
> Movement is 126, nr 3926936
> Serial nr at back is 9371956
> 
> Regards
> 
> View attachment 12617489
> 
> View attachment 12617493
> 
> View attachment 12617497


I do like this one, even while the dial was painted. Enjoy wearing it.
I do have a similar Frankensporto with painted dial. And even a replacement case, so only the dial, hands and movement are truly vintage zenith. I understand it makes a purist shiver, yet I like wearing it and find it pretty:


----------



## ocerin

Hello, sempervivens. I understand it much better now, thank you very much. Seller states is in working condition.

MrDagon007, you made my day. I also love your Frankensporto (your crown looks smaller, jaja). My plan is to bring a "second life" to this watch, get it serviced and cleaned. And a new strap, tejus black or alligator dark brown.
Regards


----------



## dreja

Hello,
what can you say about this one ?
Are the dial and hands original ?
Serial is 8899xxx and movement no. is 4194xxx.









Thanks


----------



## mcn_87

Hello guys,

here is my Zenith 28800 Sporto. It has a manual winding 2562 Machine inside. It keeps time better than my 1 year old Automatic Longines Heritage even though it is around 50 years old! I really like to wearing it and hear the voice of the machine. It has a very rare shape of Sporto's. The only problem about this watch is buckle and crown is not original but i am in a search to find original ones. (If you have some, please make an offer or if you see anything on internet for sale I would be very appreciated to hear!) Besides everything's great I think.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Welcome to Watchuseek! That's an unusual lloking watch you've got there. Sadly, it's rather overpolished - even the serial number (or reference number, depending on age) on the case back has been completely eroded away as far as I can see. Still, since you mainly look at it from the front, that's not too much of an issue if you didn't overpay and are not planning on selling it.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## mcn_87

Hello Hartmut,

thanks for your welcoming message. Happy to be here. As my favorite watch brand is Zenith by far, I always wanted to have one vintage version. I paid around 200 EUR which is nothing for this watch I think since it is very clean on front and has very rare shape. Machine works really great as well so far. I mean it is by far better than my one year old automatic Longines Flagship! I think it will be a family heritage and a good gift to my future child  You're right, sadly it is overpolished for sure but I am not sure if it is eroded as much as you think because on some models I recognized that there is no serial number on case actually. If it would erode that much case should be very very thin I believe but it is not. Main problem for me is crown and buckle is not original ones. But fortunately I have found that original parts and will change them very soon  If I find that clean front vintage version I may buy another Zenith from 60s or 70s. Besides I want to own an IWC and Omege vintage to complete my watch collection for ever!


----------



## AlfieTheAssistant

I'm contemplating to buy 50's Zenith Sporto. I'll have two options right now.

This is 37 mm version with cal 40 from 1956.















What do you think about that one? Does dial and/or hand look orginal? Crown doesn't have Zenith logo that is not probably original. What should I check when buying this kind of Sporto?

The other will be very similar but I haven't seen it yet.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

That looks like a decent watch, although obviously not in A1 condition. The crown is almost certainly a replacement and I'm not sure about the dial: the applied indices look like they have paint running up the sides. Nevertheles, the "Swiss made" is there and in the correct place. The painted markers are applied correctly and the subdial is well done. If it is a redial, it's a good one and not a new one.

For a final assessment, we'd need to see the movement.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## AlfieTheAssistant

Hartmut Richter said:


> That looks like a decent watch, although obviously not in A1 condition. The crown is almost certainly a replacement and I'm not sure about the dial: the applied indices look like they have paint running up the sides. Nevertheles, the "Swiss made" is there and in the correct place. The painted markers are applied correctly and the subdial is well done. If it is a redial, it's a good one and not a new one.
> 
> For a final assessment, we'd need to see the movement.
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Thank you for the answer Hartmut. I'm trying to find my first vintage watch so I really appreciate the help.

Colors in those pictures looks somewhat wrong and like you said, it looks like paint is running up the sides of applied indices but it didn't look like that when I saw it live. If I remember correctly indices are clean. So I think it is illusion on those pictures. Dial is not in perfect condition. The most visible defect is between 10 and 11 hour markers but it is good enough for me. Movement is just serviced and I'll check it next time.

I'm going to see this and other one next week. The other one should have cleaner dial and crown with Zenith logo.


----------



## Tsroovvem

I am new to the forum, bought this zenith sporto a gew weeks ago. What can you as the experts on the subject tell me about it?


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Welcome to the Zenith forum! I would say that it looks close to 100% original from here (can't say about the crown), that it's probably from the late forties and probably has a Cal. 126 inside. A picture of the movement would help confirm that. Member sempervivens will probably be able to give you a better assessment of the age, based on the case serial number.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## sempervivens

Welcome to the forum. The dial looks like a redial to me: although not badly done, it is not perfect either, moreover it is missing the 'swiss made' at the bottom. Based on the case number I would date it ca. 1950. It could be a cal. 126 or a cal. 106. I like the case and hands. Enjoy it.

PS I would advise to change the strap as this kind of nylon strap can damage the back of your watch.


----------



## Tsroovvem

Thanx for the additional info on the watch. I will have its case opened and the hnis of the watch itself cleaned. All zenith watches, even the older ones have "swiss made" on the dial?
I picked it up for one (1) euro at a fair.


----------



## sempervivens

So you practically stole it. In this period, most if not all Zenith watches had swiss or swiss made on the dial. But it's more the black dial which is suspicious in itself. Although it seems aged it still looks too pristine. Besides I don't think I've ever seen a black Sporto from this period. Compare with this one on flea-Bay: it's clearly a redial, even though it says 'swiss made' on the dial. I would say compare with other Zenith Sporto's from 1950. But there are many redials from this period as you can understand since the dials are old and many have patina.

When you have it opened, check also the inside of the case, it should mention 'Zenith Sporto' there as well.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

I would agree: at 1 Euro, it's a complete steal! As for whether all Zeniths had "Swiss Made" at the bottom of the dial, not all did: the Besancon made Zeniths lacked it (or even had "France" on the dial, as some of the older pocket watches had). But then, no "Sporto" was ever made in Besancon! 

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Tsroovvem

Two pictures i just made of the inside. Thank you too Hartmut btw for your input. What do these pics tell you? And off course, besides it needs to be cleaned..... ;-)


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith cal 126-6, movement number fits quite well with the case number and dates it c. 1951.


----------



## Tsroovvem

Thank you both for specifying the year it was made. Besides the probable redial its a beautiful watch. I Will wear it with pleasure.


----------



## Record watch

1958 Sporto.Wonder if the hands are originals .Seen these in older Sportos🤔.


----------



## Record watch

Newer picture.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Looks fairly original to me.....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Well - not any more, obviously.....!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Jim K

Hello, I joined this forum because my dad gave me this Zenith Sporto watch. It is steel, 35mm, has 17mm lug width, manual wind with central seconds that hack!!! (Second Hand stops when crown is pulled), and a signed crown. The dial and hands are all original with great patina. It says Zenith Sporto at 12 o'clock and Swiss Made (at the 6 o'clock position). It keeps excellent time. On the caseback it is stamped 9494023. I do not want to open the case back as I am not qualified nor do I want to take it to a local jeweler cause I don't want them tinkering with the watch. I would take it to Tourneau or Zenith but don't want to spend the amount they will charge me (I am guessing it is a lot). I've included pictures. So basically I want to know what year this watch was made and what caliber movement it has based on all the information/photos I have provided. Anybody with great knowledge about Zenith Sporto models - I would appreciate your expertise as to when this watch was made.


----------



## sempervivens

Hi there and welcome to the forum, and thank you for sharing your Zenith with us. The hacking feature demonstrates it is a cal 120, the case number dates it to ca. 1959. Hope you will enjoy your watch and I recommend a regular service by your local watchmaker.


----------



## Jim K

Hello. Thank you for giving me the date and Caliber. I could understand how you came to the conclusion with regards to the caliber but I wonder how you came to the production date as 1959 (not that I am refuting your claim). I just wonder how one would read the serial number on the back. For example I can date Seiko watches because the first 2 numbers correspond to the year and month respectively. Is there some kind of chart or method? Just wondering. Also as to it's worth, where would you price this watch in today's market? I love it and I wonder if I should insure it. This is my fanciest watch. Thank you for the reply I truly appreciate putting a date and caliber on my watch.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Welcome to the Zenith forum. Yes, there are charts with dates based on Zenith movement serial numbers (plus other charts for other brands) but concerning the Zenith case back numbers, those are the results of the personal hard labour - and therefore also private possession - of sempervivens.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## knebo

Hello Zenith experts!

I've long been a fan of the brand, especially their vintage style.

I may have an opportunity to get the following Sporto, 34/35mm, cal 126-6 according to the online seller. I won't be able to see/touch it in person, but the seller seems trustworthy.
What can you deduct from the pictures? Worth pursuing?

Thanks for any responses!


----------



## knebo

PS to the above: how much would you pay for this watch?


----------



## Hartmut Richter

First things first: the watch is in decent but not A1 condition: the dial has some wear and the seconds hand is a replacement (different colour to the other two) and/or too short for the subdial. Otherwise, it is fine. Second things: we don't give valuations here since it is too difficult to be precise. Take a look at what these things go for at a similar site to where you hope to get this one (eBay, internet auction house, etc.) and, if necessary, make some adjustment for the condition. Good luck!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Rifish

Knebo, nice to hear that you are interested in Zenith watches.

Some better expert can say what the movement looks like. My first notice is that small second hand is not the orginal one.

Anyway it is not in the best shape. It would be quite easy to find same kind of Sporto in better shape and with the orginal hands. Ofcourse then the price is a bit higher. But if you like the look of this watch why not.


----------



## knebo

Dear Hartmut, Dear Rifish,

Thank you for your views! Sorry, I forgot about the forum rules not to ask for valuations.
Anyway, I went for it! I'll report when I (hopefully) receive it soon.


----------



## JackFliegeruhr104

knebo said:


> Hello Zenith experts!
> 
> I've long been a fan of the brand, especially their vintage style.
> 
> I may have an opportunity to get the following Sporto, 34/35mm, cal 126-6 according to the online seller. I won't be able to see/touch it in person, but the seller seems trustworthy.
> What can you deduct from the pictures? Worth pursuing?
> 
> Thanks for any responses!
> 
> View attachment 13783029
> 
> View attachment 13783033
> 
> View attachment 13783037
> 
> View attachment 13783039


 What I find interesting about this particular Sporto is it appears to have a clear cover over the Cal. As I've only recently purchased my first Vintage Zenith ( photo below) perhaps this is the norm or perhaps its merely the lighting in the photograph. Would someone clarify what I'm seeing.


----------



## sempervivens

Yes it is the norm for Zenith Sporto's in the late 1940's and 1950's to have a plexi cover over the movement.


----------



## JackFliegeruhr104

;sempervivens said:


> Yes it is the norm for Zenith Sporto's in the late 1940's and 1950's to have a plexi cover over the movement.


 sempervivens Thanks for that info.


----------



## knebo

Hello all,
I now got the watch and I find it in nice condition (yes, replacement seconds hand, crystal and polished case -- but nice dial "patina" and original crown). It runs with good accuracy and good power reserve 
Here are some more HQ shots:


----------



## sempervivens

Congrats! It's an excellent movement. And your pictures are a lot better than the first ones.


----------



## janusl

Hi

I bought this as my first vintage watch, from what i can figure out in this thread, it must be from around 56-58?


----------



## sempervivens

Welcome to the forum! Congratulations on what looks like an all original Zenith Sporto from 1956.


----------



## janusl

sempervivens said:


> Welcome to the forum! Congratulations on what looks like an all original Zenith Sporto from 1956.


Thanks! - i'm really happy to hear that it looks all original - even though i bought it, because i really liked how it looked, and now i hope someone can, at least partly, clean the dial, as it looks like something dirt/oil/black "thing" is on it between 10 and 12?

Does any of you know how the original watch band would have looked for a watch like this?


----------



## sempervivens

Some patina on the dial is not bad, it shows it is all original. This may be difficult or impossible to clean up, better leave it.

You could polish the crystal (with polywatch or some other product).

Original band would have been a thin (non padded) leather band with the exact lugsize.


----------



## janusl

Yea - maybe a polish of the crystal is enough.

Is it easy to figure out if is glass or acrylic crystal on a watch? - This seems like acrylic as you write.

have to try and find one of those bands for it then.


----------



## janusl

oh yea - and another thing i'm wondering about - it feels like i can keep winding it up? - is that normal?


----------



## sempervivens

If it keeps winding without end, it means the mainspring is broken. In that case it will not run for a long time, not the 40 or so hours it should run. Service is recommended.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Welcome to the Zenith forum! Your watch has a Cal. 40 so that might help you get a new mainspring (although, from what I hear, they are semi-generic: apparently yours simply has to measure 1.55 x 10.5 x 0.10mm).

bidfun-db Archiv: Uhrwerke: Zenith 40

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Longjean

sempervivens said:


> Welcome to the forum. The dial looks like a redial to me: although not badly done, it is not perfect either, moreover it is missing the 'swiss made' at the bottom. Based on the case number I would date it ca. 1950. It could be a cal. 126 or a cal. 106. I like the case and hands. Enjoy it.
> 
> PS I would advise to change the strap as this kind of nylon strap can damage the back of your watch.


Wise words, I have never liked NATO straps.


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith Sporto, ca. 1959/60. Produced by Zenith Besançon, with cal 106-6, in a 37 mm case with Swiss patent. A nos watch, the radium of the hands has left some burn marks on the dial.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Well, at least it dispels any concerns that it might be a redial! Nice watch!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## sempervivens

An early Zenith Sporto with bitonal dial, ca. 1945/1946.









The dial is nicely preserved, but the 'Zenith Sporto' script has all but disappeared (only visible with a loupe).


----------



## option-z

Tony C. said:


> With respect, either you are inexperienced in searching the 'net, or you need to try a bit harder. When the phrase "Zenith Sporto" is entered in a Google search, there are over 13,000 results returned! You will find plenty of information using that simple search.
> 
> Also, you will find a good deal of info by searching this very forum for "Sporto"!
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Tony C.


And when I googled Sporto, I found your post.
Answering a query with a request to Google adds noise, not information.


----------



## Nanameow

sempervivens said:


> Wonderful caseback, thanks for sharing.
> 
> I spotted another very old Zenith Sporto with black dial : I'll include pictures in attachment. They look to be sister-watches, one with white and one with black dial. Notice that both have chrome plated cases (perhaps only from the 1950's onwards they usually had steel cases). The serial numbers 3627407 and 376... may date these watches around 1947-1948.
> 
> I've seen a Zenith with serial numbers *3579307*_ (8531661 on the caseback)_ dated by Zenith archives _: 11 February 1948._
> 
> To be on the safe side, I would conclude that the old Zenith Sporto with white dial with serial number 3627407 on the movement (8542981 on the back) dates to *1948* (or perhaps 1947).
> 
> It has a movement 12-4-P-6. This movement can probably be dated between 1945 and 1947. So that confirms dating this watch to 1947-1948.
> 
> _Considering this evidence for the existence of a Zenith Sporto as early as 1947-1948, it may be remembered that Omega around that time (1947-1948) also created their first line of wristwatches : the Omega Seamaster._
> 
> BTW : Hartmut mentioned in one of his posts, that Zenith cal. 12-4 is very similar to the (later) cal. 126 (which can be dated from 1947 tot 1956).
> Hartmut also mentioned that there is some evidence that cal. 12-4 was originally based on a Blancpain movement :
> 
> *Here are pics of the white dial Sporto from around 1947-1948* :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are pics of a cal. 126 from around 1955-1956 :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see for this last one, the case was all steel and the Sporto logo and numerals are in relief on the dial.
> 
> To conclude this contribution, here is a link to a post about a Zenith Sporto with cal 2572, which may be dated around 1975. _The last one ?_
> Zenith Sporto
> 
> (And in attachment, as already mentioned : a black dial Zenith Sporto, probably from around 1948 ?)


Hello, I cannot see the photo between 1947-1948, does it possible to share again? Many thanks for you help!


----------



## Watchaddict92

My recently acquired Zenith Sporto.


----------

